# Adobe portfolio ipad pro



## graafber

Dear forum members, not sure if adobe portfolio questions also are part of this forum, but I tryl On the mac I made my website in adobe portfolio, of cause I imported the photos via lightroom cc.

When I like to add on my ipad pro a photo via chrome/safari adobe weburl it does not work. I can add the photo, but it is put under all photos in the grid and when I want to reorder it to the top of the grid the ipad screen is not really responsive.

Actually I have to go to the mac again, and reorder there.

Unfortunately there is no adobe portfolio app, anyone experience with portfolio on the ipad?

Thanks in advance for a hopeful helping answer.


Bernard de Graaf
www.bernarddefotograaf.nl

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk Pro


----------

